# 'Amfisound' RR/Alexi type V's.



## jtm45 (Mar 6, 2007)

These look pretty cool.
Most of them are 24 fret and he even does some with 28 frets.
They look really well made too. 
Yellow Bevel 24;





Maple Board single pickup 24;




Custom 28 fret with nice detailing;




Reverse 24;




Very cool fret-markers;







Another 28 fret;




They're made in Finland i think.
Here's a link to the Gallery page of the V's he's made.Some very cool stuff!
http://www.amfisound.fi/frameset_eng.htm


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Mar 6, 2007)

The second picture of the fret markers makes it look like they have LEDs.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 6, 2007)

yeah the LED thing is kinda cool


----------



## jtm45 (Mar 6, 2007)

ibzrg1570 said:


> The second picture of the fret markers makes it look like they have LEDs.


Yeah,they do 
I'm not that fond of LED fret-markers but those look very cool.
He's used LED's on a few of his guitars and he's done it a bit more tastefully than the usual ones you see.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 6, 2007)

Yea Amfisound is amazing.. I am stealing one of his headstock ideas for my neckthru ^^


----------



## Clydefrog (Mar 6, 2007)

Those are the first non-dot fret markers that I absolutely LOVE.

Those look freaking awesome.


----------



## Carrion (Mar 6, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> Yea Amfisound is amazing.. I am stealing one of his headstock ideas for my neckthru ^^



Where/when are you building it?


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 7, 2007)

Im getting a neckthru blank from Terry Doeringer, and planning on building it here in my house lol.. If I dont fuck up too bad, should be cool.


----------



## Alpo (Mar 7, 2007)

I was going to have them build me a custom seven, but then I lost my job. 

A buddy of mine has a custom Amfisound Routa (RR) (haven't played it though  ) It was built before they made it a "production" model.


----------



## mickytee (Mar 7, 2007)

sami from necrophagist uses a custom amfisound RR

when i went to see them live, it looked and sounded amazing. that dude shreds like a mofo, so you know that their guitars are suitable for metal and shred.

here it is:


----------



## Pauly (Mar 7, 2007)

2nd and 3rd one are SEX

http://www.amfisound.fi/frameset_eng.htm


----------



## jtm45 (Mar 7, 2007)

I really like the cool bits and pieces he's done on this V.Real nice attention to detail;
LED's in all the little cut-outs;











Nice classy finishing touch on the back of the headstock too;


----------



## Pauly (Mar 8, 2007)

I keep going back for a 2nd look.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 8, 2007)

User01 said:


> sami from necrophagist uses a custom amfisound RR
> 
> when i went to see them live, it looked and sounded amazing. that dude shreds like a mofo, so you know that their guitars are suitable for metal and shred.
> 
> here it is:



Ah, so that's who makes that. We just assumed it was a RAN.


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 8, 2007)

Ran


----------



## technomancer (Mar 8, 2007)

Wow, nice Vs. The triple binding/inlay on that triskele neck is insane


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 8, 2007)

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> Ran



Hey, that's the assumption when I see a Jackson clone and it doesn't have "ESP" on the headstock...


----------



## Ciprian (Mar 8, 2007)

They certainly look nice, but they're also expensive, are they worth it?


----------



## Alpo (Mar 8, 2007)

Ciprian said:


> They certainly look nice, but they're also expensive, are they worth it?



They're completely custom made to order, so if you know what you want from a guitar, it's definitely worth it. If you're in the EU you won't even have to pay customs fees or anything. But Finland is a somewhat expensive country, so it might be a better idea to find a custom shop in your country.

I personally plan on having them build me a custom seven when I can afford it. It's going to be a while, though.


----------



## PhillCantu93 (Dec 20, 2009)

I'd love to order one, but I did the currency conversion and what would be 2650 in euros is almost 4k in USD. I love the RR-style shape, but I think Jackson blows now that Fender took over, and the ESP Alexi guitars nevre caught my attention...not to mention, things that come from Finland have this tendency to kick major ass (see _Mors Principium Est_).


----------



## JesseTheMachine (Dec 20, 2009)

I have to say this company has really impressed me! 

Oh, and Mors Principium Est FTW.


----------



## PhillCantu93 (Dec 20, 2009)

JesseTheMachine said:


> I have to say this company has really impressed me!
> 
> Oh, and Mors Principium Est FTW.


 

Heck yes


----------



## technomancer (Dec 20, 2009)

Yup, Amfisound is still makes cool looking stuff, just like almost three years ago when the last post to this thread was before it got bumped 

So, now that a couple years have gone by, has anyone here actually PLAYED one of these yet?


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 25, 2009)

Getting in touch with them is pretty difficult. 
I got a lot of emails from them for detailing a project and all of a sudden all I got was "I'll contact you asap" and nothing. 
Still waiting, but will likely take my cash someplace else as I need that guitar done for next september.


----------



## reptillion (Dec 26, 2009)

PhillCantu93 said:


> ...not to mention, things that come from Finland have this tendency to kick major ass (see _Mors Principium Est_).


My drummer


----------

